# Known Donor AI blog



## laurac1988 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all

I wondered if any of you would take a look at my blog? Me and my partner are a lesbian couple who are ttc with a known sperm donor. As from this cycle we will both be trying! Eep!
http://weforgotthesperm.wordpress.com


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your blog!


----------

